# Help! Recent US - results



## kaynay1411 (Aug 14, 2017)

My first symptom was with dysphagia, which led to learning that something was compressing my esophagus. Here is information from the ultrasound of my neck. I see my doctor next week and am a little nervous. My overall TSH level is 0.91.

*The right lobe of the thyroid measures 2.4 cm AP x 3.2 cm transverse x 7.3 cm 
longitudinal, with estimated volume of 20.7 mL. The right lobe of the thyroid is diffusely 
heterogeneous with cystic degeneration throughout. There is a dominant anechoic 
nodule with internal septation and peripheral vascularity that measures 1.7 x 1.9 x 2.2 
cm in the inferior right lobe of the thyroid. This is suggestive of colloid cyst. *

*The left lobe of the thyroid is absent. There is a hypodense focus in the left thyroid bed that most likely represents a lymph node with normal fatty hilum that measures 0.4 x 0.4 x 0.8 cm. No vascularity noted. *

My left thyroid lobe is missing??? And what does it mean for the thyroid to be diffusely heterogeneous with cystic degeneration?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

My first thought was - have you had a partial thyroidectomy?

Your TSH level is about perfect. Did they run any other thyroid tests? Thyroglobulin to be specific?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting...

That dominant nodule should be biopsied.


----------



## kaynay1411 (Aug 14, 2017)

No I haven't had any other blood work. I have ongoing discomfort in my neck and it feels like I have something stuck in my throat much of the time. Wiggin' out a little.


----------



## kaynay1411 (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh, and, no, no surgeries at all aside from 2 c-sections.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So you must have been born without a lobe of your thyroid. Unusual, but I suppose it does happen.

Again, you need that dominant nodule biopsied. Do you have any other blood work other than TSH?


----------



## kaynay1411 (Aug 14, 2017)

No, just the TSH. I see my pcp today and I'll see if she will order more extensive blood tests.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Globus Hystericus.


----------

